# Probiotics question?



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got probiotics avitech2 I think is the name can someone tell me is this something to use daily weekly monthly ? When or how is it best used?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Avitech is probably the company that made it. It would not hurt to give every day, but it seems like a waste of money unless the bird is ill or stressed out. I give my babies AviBios about once every other day in their hand feeding formula. I also mix some into srtiels' spice mix. You can sprinkle a pinch on their moist food if you want and that would be fine. Giving it to breeding birds also helps babies in the nest. Other than that I'd keep it for emergencies. I still have over half of mine that I bought last year for baby season. It goes a long way.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

While on the topic of probiotics (sorry, don't mean to leach onto your post but I'm afraid it would be annoying for people here to start a new one... :blush, I'm trying to decide which probiotics to use after Sunny is off the Baytril antibiotics----the *Bene-Bec Plus for Birds*, the *Harrison's Avian Probiotic* (hard to get here---have to order it and wait for it to arrive) or *plain old natural yogurt*? My opinion is that just plain yogurt would work fine and there's no need to get those fancy probiotics, but the deciding factor is not the money but to get a probiotic that Sunny would actually ingest without me having to force-feed her with a syringe which is quite traumatizing. I tried to get Sunny to eat the yogurt but hasn't been successful. I know that the Bene-Bec Plus comes in a powder or a gel so it may be easier to administer, but I still am not sure how I can administer it---sprinkle the powder over her Harrison's food? Smear the gel on her favourite toasted pita bread? Please give me your comments as to which probiotic you would choose and some suggestions on how to administer it to a bird naturally without force-feeding. I have been administering the Baytril to Sunny with a syringe every night and she is not pleased to be grabbed and restrained and medicated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would go with the bene Bec and sprinkle it on her food or put it in her water.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When the vet put my Sunny on probiotics he gave me a container of it- so I don't know what brand it was, but he said I could dampen some millet and sprinkle it on there. I did and it worked. I would also chop up some veggies and sprinkle it on. That seemed to work too. I don't know if the probiotics had a taste or not but if it did, Sunny didn't seem to mind.


----------

